# Can cooked pasta be frozen?



## Anau (Mar 23, 2006)

I'd like to make a precooked frozen dinner of some kind of pasta in a tomato sauce.  Will the pasta be ok if I freeze it in the sauce?


----------



## auntieshelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Absolutely ~ I freeze cooked pasta (lasagna, rigatoni, stuffed shells, etc.) all the time. You may reheat the pasta in the microwave or cover the casserole with foil and heat in a 350ºF oven until bubbling.  Always have extra sauce and grated cheese available to add to pasta.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 23, 2006)

It will be fine as Auntie Shelly said but I wouldn't, the end result is far inferior to freshly cooked pasta that is al dente.

I would be much more inclined to freeze the sauce and cook the pasta fresh each time, it only takes 10 minutes.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm with Haggis.  Thawed pasta may be still edible but it is a far cry from the piping hot al dente pasta.  Pasta is so easy and simple to prepare, it is not worth it to sacrifice the full flavour and texture.  Just freeze the sauce/condiment....


----------



## Caine (Mar 23, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Pasta is so easy and simple to prepare, it is not worth it to sacrifice the full flavour and texture.


Try explaining that to your boss as you boil macaroni on your desktop hotplate.

I always make extra macaroni and freeze it in microwave-safe covered plates for office lunches, along with a meat ball and/or Italian sausage link, and some garlic bread.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 24, 2006)

> Try explaining that to your boss as you boil macaroni on your desktop hotplate.
> 
> I always make extra macaroni and freeze it in microwave-safe covered plates for office lunches, along with a meat ball and/or Italian sausage link, and some garlic bread.



That, I can understand. But I would much rather cook the pasta and refrigerate it instead of freezing it (most offices have refrigerators that you can use, unfortunate if your's does not). Avoid the expanding water crystals that destroy the texture of the pasta.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 24, 2006)

Anau said:
			
		

> I'd like to make a precooked frozen dinner of some kind of pasta in a tomato sauce. Will the pasta be ok if I freeze it in the sauce?


 
Yes! I do this sometimes when I'm making lasagna, stuffed shells,  manicotti/canelloni, or extra spaghetti and meatballs for my step-mom (who only cooks in the mircowave these days) and know I'm going to have a surplus to freeze. 

I cook the pasta about 2-3 minutes short of the cooking time on the package, plunge it into an ice bath (to stop the cooking) and then assemble the dish in the dish(s) I'm going to freeze it in. Just make sure your ingredients are all at room temp, or cooler, before assembling if you're making a freeze ahead dinner. When reheated the pasta will not be over cooked.

Of course - you can freeze leftovers, too. The texture of the pasta will suffer a bit ... but it still beats a can of _Chef Boyardee_!


----------



## Anau (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks, I agree fresher is better but I might not be able to cook the pasta immediately before eating so I think I'll try cooking it a little short.


----------



## Hungry (Mar 24, 2006)

My only thought on this is to look at the frozen pasta products in the supermarkets.

I have found,to me, that spagetti that has been frozen and Nuked to serve, is as good as or better than the freshly made.

But, I have found this true with other dishes as well. 
Charlie


----------



## Haggis (Mar 24, 2006)

> My only thought on this is to look at the frozen pasta products in the supermarkets.
> 
> I have found,to me, that spagetti that has been frozen and Nuked to serve, is as good as or better than the freshly made.
> 
> But, I have found this true with other dishes as well.



I find this very hard to believe.


----------



## GB (Mar 24, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I find this very hard to believe.


Taste is very subjective. What tastes good to you may not taste good to someone else. Everyone is different and no one is wrong because of it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

I've had some frozen pasta that wasn't that bad but the texture on some of the items I tried just didn't cut it. Personally, I think almost everyone would prefer fresh vs. frozen is always best.  
If its time constraint what about filling up your stock pot and putting a lid on it prior to leaving for work and having it all ready on the stove when you get home.  Write yourself a note and put it whereever you drop your keys and say "Turn Stove On" or if anyone is home prior to you getting home set an alarm for them and have them turn the stove up on high.  With the heat on high and the lid on the pot it doesn't take the water all that long to boil.  Heck I know when I worked by the time I pick up this and that and checked my messages, etc......20 to 30 minutes already slipped by.
Just a suggestion.  But if not then by all means cook it a few minutes shy of it being done before freezing it.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 24, 2006)

> Taste is very subjective. What tastes good to you may not taste good to someone else. Everyone is different and no one is wrong because of it.



I know. That is why I phrased my reply as I did, to convey my belief rather than try to argue against it.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 24, 2006)

We make baked ziti (OK, OK, we use rotelli because we think it holds the sauce better, but the same idea) for an invalid relative.

We usually bake it fully because they can get a few meals out of it to eat with them and then freeze the rest.

It turns out fine.

Sure there is a bit of loss of texture, and I am sure Michael is right about cooking the pasta a bit more al dente and then freezing the stuff, but it is not an option.

And we always make many more dishes to freeze.

But as for the crack about Chef Boyardee, heck Michael, my sister and I were brought up on the stuff, as was dw.  My sister, as a kid, would only eat their spaghetti for breakfast (but would be happy to eat egg dishes for dinner, go figure.  We were wierd kids).

After many, many years was looking to put in canned goods to survive a hurricane and came across Chef Boyardee ravioli.

When the storm went out to sea, opened the can.

OK, it wasn't fantastic, but we always have a can or two now in the pantry.

And when we want something to cheer our spirits, on a cold dreary day, when the snow is flying and the world looks bleak, a can of Chef Boyardee ravioli kinda hits the spot.

I guess it is called comfort food.

Now as for freezing Chef Boyardee ravioli, I have no idea. LOL


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 24, 2006)

The only pasta I ever froze was stuffed shells or lasagna. I usually assemble the casseroles and then bake only one - the others go directly into the freezer without baking.  The food has always tasted good to me.

As far as leftovers - (not frozen just reheated) - for some reason my stuffed shells tastes better the next day reheated.  This is my opinion only - I know others disagree.

Just my humble two cents.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 25, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh ...... AuntDot you brought back memories of my brother (now deceased) and I sharing a can of Ravioli with bread and butter.  Good memories.  And as far as canned pasta I always like that Chili kind.  Can't remember what its called though.  Its a pasta but is a little spicy.  Think I'll have to look for some today at the store.


----------



## Constance (Mar 25, 2006)

When I put together a pasta dish that is to be baked further, I always fix two, one to eat and one to freeze.  Just make sure your pasta is not over-cooked.


----------



## Claire (Mar 25, 2006)

I think baked pastas take very well to freezing.  Anything else I'd make sure to slightly undercook, but don't usually do this.  I do a lot of cooking for two, and then adjust to make it a little different and reheat during the week, or take to a shut-in friend.  I find that Barilla seems to stand up to re-heating better than other brands.  Maintains its texture a little better.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 9, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Yes! I do this sometimes when I'm making lasagna, stuffed shells,  manicotti/canelloni, or extra spaghetti and meatballs for my step-mom (who only cooks in the mircowave these days) and know I'm going to have a surplus to freeze.
> 
> I cook the pasta about 2-3 minutes short of the cooking time on the package, plunge it into an ice bath (to stop the cooking) and then assemble the dish in the dish(s) I'm going to freeze it in. Just make sure your ingredients are all at room temp, or cooler, before assembling if you're making a freeze ahead dinner. When reheated the pasta will not be over cooked.
> 
> Of course - you can freeze leftovers, too. The texture of the pasta will suffer a bit ... but it still beats a can of _Chef Boyardee_!



Thanks; the plunging in cold water and other ingredients at room temp are great tips for office reheats.


----------

